# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Jirtsun valokuvia

## Jirtsu96

Tervetuloa katselemaan ottamiani kuvia sivustolleni!

Tästä linkistä suoraan tammikuun 2019 bussikuviin: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...Tammikuu+2019/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Helmikuuta ollaan menty jo kovaa kyytiä eteenpäin ja kuviakin on tullut ihan kiitettävästi.
Kuvia mm. Mikkelistä ja Varkaudesta sekä Keski-Suomen lähiseuduilta.

Tästä linkistä katselemaan: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...Helmikuu+2019/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Vihdoin vuoden 2015 kansioiden restaurointi on saatu päätökseen ja vuoden 2015 kaikki kansiot kuvineen löydät kokonaisuudessaan tästä linkistä: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit/2015/


Helmikuu 2019 mentiin rytinällä ja kyseisen kuukauden kansio löytyy tästä linkistä: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...Helmikuu+2019/

Maaliskuutakin ollaan menossa jo pitkällä ja kuvia on kertynyt kiitettävästi, mm. Kuopiosta ja Tampereelta: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...aaliskuu+2019/



Ps. Kommentointi sekä palautteet ovat aina tervetulleita.

----------


## Jirtsu96

Tästä linkistä huhtikuun kuviin: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...Huhtikuu+2019/

Tästäpä toukokuun kuviin: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...Toukokuu+2019/

Ps. Rekkakuvat: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Rekat+...ma-autot+2019/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Kesäkuukin on vihdoin korkattu kuvailujen merkeissä, niin linja-autojen kuin rekkojenkin saralla.

Kesäkuun bussikuvat: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...C3%A4kuu+2019/

Vuoden 2019 rekkakuviin: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Rekat+...ma-autot+2019/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Lisätty 19.6. kuvia Bus 2019 näyttelystä: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...C3%A4kuu+2019/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Sehän on jo heinäkuu pitkällä ja kuukausi on ollut niin onnistunut, että Mennään Bussilla Oy:n kaikki neljä uutta kaasubussia on saatu kuviin.
Osa on ollut jo linjalla ja osa on odottanut tallilla linjalle pääsyä. 
Tänään 22.7. saapui viimeinen auto, nro. #53 niinsanotusti kotipilttuuseen, ja saatiin siitäkin heti verekseltään kuva.

Heinäkuun kuvat voit katsella tästä linkistä: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...C3%A4kuu+2019/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Tänään 27.7. tehtiin pienimuotoinen kierros Tampereelle ja sen reissun kuvat pääset katsomaan alla olevasta linkistä:

https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...C3%A4kuu+2019/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Elokuutakin ollaan jo pitkällä ja kuvia on kertynyt melko runsaasti.
Kuvia on tullut niin Jyväskylästä, kuin Lahdesta, Turusta, Raumalta ja Poristakin. 

Elokuun muut kuvat: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit/2019/Elokuu+2019/

Alla olevista linkeistä suoraan reissukuviin:

Lahti: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...kierros+12.8./

Turkuun meno: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...un+meno+13.8./

Turku päivä 2: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit.../Turkua+14.8./

Rauma: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...9/Rauma+14.8./

Pori: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...ja+Pori+15.8./

----------


## Jirtsu96

Maanantaina 19.8. käytiin nopea kuvauskierros Kuopiossa ja Iisalmessa. Kuvat löytyy alla olevasta linkistä:

https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...Iisalmi+19.8./

----------


## Jirtsu96

Elokuu alkaa olla kuvien osalta meikäläisellä paketissa.

Kaikki elokuun kuvat alla olevasta linkistä:

https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit/2019/Elokuu+2019/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Olen tehnyt muutoksia kuvasivuston kansioihin yms. joten vanhat tässä ketjussa olevat linkit eivät enää toimi.

Alla olevista linkeistä pääset katselemaan uusimpia kuvia:

Elokuu: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2019/08+Elokuu/
Syyskuu: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2019/09+Syyskuu/

Jos jostain syystä olet missannut uuden kansion vuodelta 2014, 
niin sen pääset silmäilemään tästä: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2014/

Vuoden 2019 rekat- ja kuorma-autot niistäkin kiinnostuneille:

https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Rekat+...ma-autot+2019/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Syyskuun kansiota taas päivitelty, enjoy:

https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2019/09+Syyskuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Syyskuu onkin taputeltu kuvien osalta, alla olevasta linkistä pääset katsomaan kuulle kertyneet kuvat.

https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2019/09+Syyskuu/

Ja tästä alla olevasta linkistä vuoden rekkakuvat:

https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Rekat+...ma-autot+2019/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Lokakuun alkuun on kertynyt mukavasti jo kuvia.

Lokakuun kansioon tästä: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2019/10+Lokakuu/

Lokakuun alun reissukansiot:

Muhos-Oulu: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...os-Oulu+3.10./

Oulu: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...u/Oulua+4.10./

Kokkola: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...Kokkola+4.10./

Alajärvi, Soini, Tuuri, Seinäjoki ja Kauhava: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...Kauhava+5.10./

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Lokakuun alkuun on kertynyt mukavasti jo kuvia.
> 
> Lokakuun kansioon tästä: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2019/10+Lokakuu/
> 
> Lokakuun alun reissukansiot:
> 
> Muhos-Oulu: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...os-Oulu+3.10./
> 
> Oulu: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...u/Oulua+4.10./
> ...


Lokakuu on taputeltu kuvien osalta, käy toki tarkastamassa tämän kuun kuvasato ylläolevista linkeistä.

----------


## Jirtsu96

Marraskuulle ei ole kertynyt suuria määriä kuvia töiden ja ankeiden kuvausolosuhteiden johdosta.

Tästä marraskuun kansioon: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2019/11+Marraskuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Joulukuun alkuun on saatu muutamia kuvia.

Käy katsomassa linkistä: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2019/12+Joulukuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Se alkaa olla nyt niin joulukuu kuin vuosi 2019 taputeltu. Vuosi oli hyvä kuvien suhteen. 
Tuli kierreltyä monissa eri kaupungeissa ja maakunnissa kuvaamassa. Kiitos kaikille kuvien katselijoille, katsotaan mitä ensi vuosi tuo tullessaan.

Ja tästä linkistä joulukuun kansioon: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2019/12+Joulukuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Vuosi 2020 on startattu tammikuisten kuvien merkeissä. 


Kansioon tästä linkistä: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2020/01+Tammikuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Helmikuulle on kertynyt ihan hyvä satsi kuvia, mm. menneeltä viikonlopulta 21-23.2. kuvia tuli Kaustisesta, Pietarsaaresta sekä Alajärveltä ja muualta pohjanmaalta.

Linkistä kuvastoon: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2020/02+Helmikuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Kevät on ollut melko hiljainen ainakin meikäläisen kuvien osalta.


Maalis- ja huhtikuussa tuli muutamia hassuja kuvia mutta näistä linkeistä kyseisiin kansioihin:
Maaliskuu: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2020/03+Maaliskuu/
Huhtikuu: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2020/04+Huhtikuu/


Toukokuu on lähtenyt melko hyvin kuvien osalta: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2020/05+Toukokuu/
Helsingin reissun kuvat 18.5. : https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...elsinki+18.5./
Muutamat kuvat Porvoosta 18.5. myös: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit.../Porvoo+18.5./

----------


## repesorsa

Kiva nähdä kuvia Porvoosta välillä. Sait melkein kaikki erilaiset autot kuviin, tosin Erikssonin teli-Volvo näkyy jääneen taka'alalle...

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Kiva nähdä kuvia Porvoosta välillä. Sait melkein kaikki erilaiset autot kuviin, tosin Erikssonin teli-Volvo näkyy jääneen taka'alalle...


Heh, kiva kuulla. 

Oli toisaalta vähän pettymys näin jälkikäteen tuo kyseinen reissu, kun ei tiennyt että olisi kannattanut käydä Loviisassa niin olisi saanut enemmän autoja kuviin. 
Mutta täytyy ensi kerralla poiketa!

----------


## Miska Törö

> Heh, kiva kuulla. 
> 
> Oli toisaalta vähän pettymys näin jälkikäteen tuo kyseinen reissu, kun ei tiennyt että olisi kannattanut käydä Loviisassa niin olisi saanut enemmän autoja kuviin. 
> Mutta täytyy ensi kerralla poiketa!


Itse kävin juuri Loviisassa ja Porvoossa.  Aika paljon autoja saa kuvattua kun on Loviisassa 14.20 ja Kilpilahden ulosmenotiellä 16.10. Loviisan kouluvuoroja lähtee runsaasti 14.20 ja kilpilahden työmatkabussit taas 16.10.

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Itse kävin juuri Loviisassa ja Porvoossa.  Aika paljon autoja saa kuvattua kun on Loviisassa 14.20 ja Kilpilahden ulosmenotiellä 16.10. Loviisan kouluvuoroja lähtee runsaasti 14.20 ja kilpilahden työmatkabussit taas 16.10.


Kiitoksia vinkeistä!  :Smile:

----------


## repesorsa

Porvoossahan on Näsin koulukeskittymä, jossa sekä ruotsin- että suomenkieliset ala-ja yläasteet Tolkkistentien varrella.

----------


## Jirtsu96

Toukokuu on tullut päätökseen kuvien osalta ja korona-tilanteesta huolimatta kuukausi yllätti kuvien määrällä.

Toukokuun kuviin: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2020/05+Toukokuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Kesäkuu on lähtenyt suht hyvin alkuun myös kuvien osalta. 

Kesäkuun kansioon pääset tästä: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...+Kes%C3%A4kuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Kesäkuun kuvasato alkaa olla melkolailla valmis, ainakin meikäläisen osalta. Tuli joitakin melko hyviä tärppejäkin.

Linkistä kesäkuun kuviin: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...+Kes%C3%A4kuu/

----------


## Eppu

> Kesäkuun kuvasato alkaa olla melkolailla valmis, ainakin meikäläisen osalta. Tuli joitakin melko hyviä tärppejäkin.
> 
> Linkistä kesäkuun kuviin: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...+Kes%C3%A4kuu/


https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...4kuu/CG763.JPG

Liekö linnut ilmaisseet mielipiteensä kyseistä autoa kohtaan, vai mitä lie valkoista mönjää kertynyt keulaan ja katolle? Olisko lintujen mielestä väärän merkkinen auto vai mitä?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jirtsu96

> https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...4kuu/CG763.JPG
> 
> Liekö linnut ilmaisseet mielipiteensä kyseistä autoa kohtaan, vai mitä lie valkoista mönjää kertynyt keulaan ja katolle? Olisko lintujen mielestä väärän merkkinen auto vai mitä?


Samaa katselin että tainnut lintuparvi istua katolla keskustelemassa aiheesta.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jirtsu96

Tänään 11.7.2020 lisätty heinäkuun kansioon Charter Class Pekkalan uudesta Scania Interlink HD:sta kuvia.

Käy katsomassa: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...Hein%C3%A4kuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Pitkästä aikaa tännekin päivitystä. Elokuulle on kertynyt mukavasti kuvia. 

Tein todella pitkästä aikaa kunnon kuvauskierroksen, tälläkertaa kohteina oli Kotka sekä Lappeenranta.

Tästä linkistä löytyy kaikki elokuun kuvat, mm. edellä mainituista kaupungeista: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2020/08+Elokuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Pitkästä aikaa tännekin päivitystä. Elokuulle on kertynyt mukavasti kuvia. 
> 
> Tein todella pitkästä aikaa kunnon kuvauskierroksen, tälläkertaa kohteina oli Kotka sekä Lappeenranta.
> 
> Tästä linkistä löytyy kaikki elokuun kuvat, mm. edellä mainituista kaupungeista: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2020/08+Elokuu/


31.8.2020 lisätty Varkauden ja Kuopion kierrokselta kuvia, myös satunnaisia kuvia Jyväskylästä on lisätty pitkin kuukautta kansioon.

Elokuu on nyt päätöksessään. Mukavia katseluhetkiä!

----------


## Huppu

Hyviä valokuvia!

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Hyviä valokuvia!


Kiitoksia paljon!

----------


## Jirtsu96

Syyskuu 2020 on edennyt melko hyvälle mallille kuvasaldon suhteen.

Vielä on ainakin yksi kuvausreissu vielä tiedossa tälle kuuta, mutta sitä odotellessa käy katselemassa tähän mennessä ladatut kuvat:

https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2020/09+Syyskuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Tänä päivänä 28.9. tuli piipahdettua Porvoo-Kilpilahti kierroksella. Kuvien pääpaino oli Nesteen ajoissa, joissa päästiin tavoitteeseen.

Linkistä Lahti-Porvoo kierroksen kuviin: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...voo+28.9.2020/







Enjoy!

----------


## Jirtsu96

Kohta on jo lokakuu 2020 taputeltu. Meikäläisen kuvasto on ainakin kyseiselle kuukaudelle valmis.

Mutta ei unohdeta mainostaa myös syyskuun kansiota.

Syyskuussa kuvailtiin lähinnä Keski-Suomen alueella, mutta piipahdettiin myös Porvoossa kuvauskierroksella, jonka reissun kuvia myös aiemmin mainostettiin.

Syyskuun bussikuvat: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2020/09+Syyskuu/ 

Lokakuun lopulla tehtiin kierros Kokkolaan, Pietarsaareen, Alajärvelle, Lappajärvelle sekä Perhoon, mutta mukaan mahtuu myös kuvia jälleen allekirjoittaneen kotinurkilta eli Jyväskylän seudulta.

Lokakuun bussikuvat: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2020/10+Lokakuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Vuosi 2021 on aloitettu ihan hyvällä kuvamäärällä, nyt jo kertynyt 12 kuvaa tammikuulle. 
Tänään kuvattu mm. Pohjolan Matkaa kainuun prikaatin lomakuljetuksissa.

Tammikuun kansioon: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2021/01+Tammikuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Päivitelläänpä taas tännekin välillä.

Helmikuun 2021 kuvasaldo oli melko onneton, mutta kyllä sinnekin jotain aikaiseksi saatiin.

Helmikuun kuvastoon: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2021/02+Helmikuu/

Maaliskuun kansioon on kertynyt hyvä pompsi Hämeenlinnasta sekä muutama räpsy myös Lahdesta.

Maaliskuun kuvastoon: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2021/03+Maaliskuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Huhtikuun kansio on korkattu. Olkaa hyvät!

https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2021/04+Huhtikuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Huhtikuun kansio on korkattu. Olkaa hyvät!
> 
> https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2021/04+Huhtikuu/


Päivitelty Jämsän ja Jyväskylän nurkilta kuvia.

----------


## Jirtsu96

Toukokuu on korkattu, vähän myöhässä mutta parempi myöhään kuin ei milloinkaan.

Toukokuun kansioon: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2021/05+Toukokuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Toukokuu on korkattu, vähän myöhässä mutta parempi myöhään kuin ei milloinkaan.
> 
> Toukokuun kansioon: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2021/05+Toukokuu/


Toukokuulle kertyi ihan suht mukavasti kuvia vähän muualtakin kuin pelkästään Keski-Suomen ympäristöstä.

Kesäkuunkin kansio on korkattu, enjoy!

Kesäkuun kansioon: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...+Kes%C3%A4kuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Kesäkuulle on kertynyt mukavasti kuvia mm. Länsilinjain kalustosta, vihdoin viimeisetki puuttuneet autot ajossa kuviin.

Tästä linkistä kesäkuun kansioon: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...+Kes%C3%A4kuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Kesäkuu on päätöksessään ja kesäkuun kansioon kertyi mukava satsi kuvia vähän sieltä sun täältä.

Kesäkuun kansioon: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...+Kes%C3%A4kuu/

Heinäkuukin on korkattu muutaman kuvan voimin.

Heinäkuun kansioon: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...Hein%C3%A4kuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

Elokuu ei ole edennyt ihan kuvaussuunnitelmien mukaisesti, kun tahtoo työt haittaa harrastamista.

En ole ehtinyt vielä mitään kummempaa kierrosta tekemään tälle kuuta, mutta sellainen on kovasti työn alla.

Tälle kuuta on kyllä kertynyt ihan mukavasti jo kuvia kotinurkilta, uusia liikennöitsijöitä sekä ennenkuvaamattomia autoja löytyy tämän kuun kuvastosta.

Olkaa hyvät: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2021/08+Elokuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Elokuu ei ole edennyt ihan kuvaussuunnitelmien mukaisesti, kun tahtoo työt haittaa harrastamista.
> 
> En ole ehtinyt vielä mitään kummempaa kierrosta tekemään tälle kuuta, mutta sellainen on kovasti työn alla.
> 
> Tälle kuuta on kyllä kertynyt ihan mukavasti jo kuvia kotinurkilta, uusia liikennöitsijöitä sekä ennenkuvaamattomia autoja löytyy tämän kuun kuvastosta.
> 
> Olkaa hyvät: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2021/08+Elokuu/


Tänään 30.8. kävin vielä tekemässä pienen kierroksen Jämsässä, kyseisen reissun kuvat on lisätty kansioon.

----------


## Jirtsu96

Tervehdys Jlf pitkästä, pitkästä aikaa.

Onkin näköjään vierähtänyt melko runsaasti aikaa viime päivityksestä tähän keskusteluun, kun elokuussa oon viimeksi spämmännyt.

Nyt onkin taas podettu talven kaamosmasennus pois alta, sekä lumetkin on sulaneet pois, eli oli taas hyvä lähteä pitkästä aikaa heittämään pieni kuvausretki, tälläkertaa käytiin Mikkelissä kuvaamassa ja ihan mukava saalis kertyi mukaan.

Tein sellaisen tempauksen ja yhdistin alkuvuoden kansiot yhteen ryppääseen, kun olin niin laiskalla päällä kuvaamisen suhteen.

Alkuvuosi yhdistettynä: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...stettyn%C3%A4/

Toukokuu: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2022/05+Toukokuu/


Yritän ryhdistäytyä ja ehtiä ja jaksaa kuvata vapaa-ajallani enemmän!

-Jirtsu

----------


## Jirtsu96

Mikäli et ole vielä huomannut, niin kesäkuu on startattu jo mm. Joensuun paikallisliikenteen merkeissä.

Tästä linkistä suoraan kansioon: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...+Kes%C3%A4kuu/

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Mikäli et ole vielä huomannut, niin kesäkuu on startattu jo mm. Joensuun paikallisliikenteen merkeissä.
> 
> Tästä linkistä suoraan kansioon: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...+Kes%C3%A4kuu/


Kesäkuu on tietysti jo paketoitu, mutta kyllä sinne jokunen kuva ehti kertyä.

Tästä linkistä heinäkuun kansioon: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit...Hein%C3%A4kuu/

Heinäkuullekin on saatu jo onneksi jotain aikaiseksi, ja lisää on tulossa.

----------


## Jirtsu96

Elokuun kansioon on muutamat kuvat kertynyt ja kerrytetään pikku hiljaa lisää, kunhan sää sallii.

Elokuun kansioon: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bussit+2022/08+Elokuu/

----------

